# Is Beethoven battier than Mozart?



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

From a report by the committee responsible for the performing arts series at our college, about last year's activities:



> There were two issues during the production of the performances that require some mention and explanation. The first concerns the great bat infestation of _____ Hall on the week prior to, during, and following the performance of <date>. On the evening prior to the performance, well over 100 bats were observed circling in the interior of _____ Hall. During the performance, about 20 bats circled the audience and performer. They seemed particularly excited by Beethoven, but were somewhat less enthusiastic concerning the Mozart selection.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, Beethoven used all those 30,000 Hz notes that were considered too outre in Mozart's time.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Naa, me thinks that the bat reaction is rather down to the Beethoven audience being smellier!

/ptr


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you seen Beethoven's portraits? He was a vampire!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I should be as batty as either one of them. Then I would consider myself blessed.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Perhaps the creatures had gotten concert dates mixed up and were expecting a performance of _Die Fledermaus_!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Shane Battier was a far better basketball player than either Beethoven or Mozart.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

From my reading, it would seem Beethoven was a bit more eccentric than Mozart.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> From my reading, it would seem Beethoven was a bit more eccentric than Mozart.


Beethoven says, "Hey, at least I don't talk dirty to my sister!"


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually it probably mean _I'm_ battier. Their reaction pretty much sums up my response to both composers, although Mozart has grown on me by leaps and bounds over the past couple of years.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Beethoven had the big messy hair do similar to even many conductors today.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven says, "Hey, at least I don't talk dirty to my sister!"


Um, I think such a scenario depends a lot on having a sister to talk dirty to....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Flying rodents acclimated to and discerning about Western-culture classical music!

~ Film at Eleven! ~*

Yeah, right.
It is how much air is disturbed that gets to the bats, not the quality of the music. 

But, hey, I think we should go right to the source and ask Alice!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

How did they get the bats to leave the auditorium? Stockhausen?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Couchie said:


> How did they get the bats to leave the auditorium? Stockhausen?


No, that's bringing them _into_ the auditorium.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> How did they get the bats to leave the auditorium? Stockhausen?


I think you're confused; the batty ones in the hall for a Stockhausen concert -- like the batty ones in the Festspielhaus who are there to listen to Wagner -- are those creatures occupying the seats.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Couchie said:


> How did they get the bats to leave the auditorium? Stockhausen?


Actually, all joking aside ... an effective way to get bats to exit an auditorium is to play Janáček's piano piece "_Sýček neodletěl!_" from his suite _On an overgrown path_. You see, "_Sýček neodletěl!_" is "The Barn Owl Has Not Flown Away!" and features piano tones that duplicate the cry of the owl, a natural predator to bats.


----------

